# Bird House Hide a Key



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is my version of a Hide a Key Bird House based on a Paul Sellers design. This can be used as a nesting bird house that hinges open for cleaning, or for keeping a spare house key for the kids. Made from cedar fence material from big box store.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

gmercer_48083 said:


> This is my version of a Hide a Key Bird House based on a Paul Sellers design. This can be used as a nesting bird house that hinges open for cleaning, or for keeping a spare house key for the kids. Made from cedar fence material from big box store.


Looking good Gary. I have made several bluebird houses similar to yours but never put a key in one. Good idea. Also, your birdhouse looks way better than mine.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine has a camera in it! :surprise:

No birds allowed. :grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, Mike!

Ours is in plain view so 'would be's' see it and go to the next house - :wink:

David


----------

